# Where do you store your small offcuts?



## Dinkum (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a large heap of small bits of steel etc. that are under 6in long that are currently in a pile.  It's a really bad storage system as you can only really get the bits on the top and sides.  Has anybody made/found an elegant system for storing small scrap metal bits?  I'm thinking pigeon holes.  Pics would be much appreciated...


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 24, 2013)

there are several options  








$40 from harbor freight. 
the bins pictured are 11 1/2 inches this is rated at 132 Lb capacity . so you can put a hundred pounds on this unit.
http://www.harborfreight.com/parts-rack-with-removable-bins-95496.html

A used file cabinet with coffee cans in it is another option . I keep a lot of my short stock in drawers of my craftsman work benches. 
I have considered making a rack with coffee cans on about a 20 degree angle.

I think this has been discussed before so you may also want to try a search. 
Tin


----------



## KIMFAB (Mar 24, 2013)

Got this from a former member that passed on.
gr8life had this in his shop and it seemed to work well.






Anything real small that gets pushed to the back can be retrieved by pulling out the whole tube.

.


----------



## 110samec (Mar 26, 2013)

The small scraps we've got knocking around are kept in some old fridge freezer drawers which are quite deep. Its suprising how much they can hold. they suit us because we must have the least organised workshop around, just to show it heres a couple of pics, first with a relatively clean work top and the second is the hellish mess it became when we were sorting stuff out to go in the new garage. (A lot of the tools are in there now but the sheds still messy  )











I'm going to embark on a grand tidy up and sort out tomorrow and see what bits and pieces I can find for my land rover. Sorry to go off topic a bit


----------



## Dinkum (Mar 27, 2013)

110samec said:


> and see what bits and pieces I can find for my land rover.



No wonder you have a machine shop. 

Thanks for the ideas, I'll have a look next time I'm down at the hardware shop and see if there's anything for sale that's like that rack in the 1st pic Tin posted.       Otherwise, I may have to start saving postal tubes and coffee cans.


----------



## stew (Apr 18, 2013)

HI,
I certainly wouldn't call it an elegant set up, but I store My Offcuts for Machining and Welding under and next to My Welding Table. The Smaller Offcuts are in cut down 20 Litre Plastic Drums next to the Welding Table. The Bigger offcuts are kept in Fish Bins that I attached Lawn Mower to. 

Anything bigger than those Bins has goes on the Floor or in an Outdoor Rack and some long lengths are kept in the Carport. http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f15/aussie-stews-workshop-1-a-19075/


----------



## AussieJimG (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Tin, the coffee cans seem like a good addition to my current chaotic arrangement.

Jim


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 18, 2013)

Jim you are welcome unfortunately my current supply of coffee tins are at best plastic they work the new cardboard ones are useless.
Modern improvements aarg. 
Tin


----------



## Davo J (Apr 19, 2013)

Tin Falcon said:


> there are several options
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi Tin
I could only wish to get them that cheap here, but great idea.

I have them for my nuts and bolts, but never thought of using them for off cuts. Before Christmas I bought a heap as I made up a new stand, they cost me $3 and $5 each bin to buy.

There is a guy on ebay over here selling them, but at $200 odd dollars they are to expensive for me.

Dave


----------

